# Sticky  Sears Catalogs 1970-1993



## ijnfleetadmiral

I posted this in another thread already, but this is in case the mods want to make a Sticky out of it.

Here it is...the motherload of all Craftsman info! About the only thing that would be better than this is scouring the archives at Sears Headquarters itself! Enjoy, all...hope you get as much use out of it as I am!

http://www.mediafire.com/download/277cef6725fp32p/Sears_Archives.rar


----------



## wjjones

Nice find there. Thank you.


----------



## ijnfleetadmiral

No problem...just wish I could call up Sears and order some of these classics still!


----------



## skorper

Wow! Thanks


----------

